# Greek yogurt



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Do you drain the yogurt BEFORE, or AFTER chilling it? Also, I was trying to find the answer online, and apparently you're not supposed to make 'gurt in metal vessels? I'm hoping that's only you're not supposed to culture it in metal vessels, because I don't know where I"m supposed to get a non-metal pot that will hold a two gallon batch. :facepalm:


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Marusempai Would you post recipe for Greek Yogurt? Thanks.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

It's just regular yogurt that has been strained - I finally found this recipe, which says to chill the yogurt before you strain it. I may try that first - I've been told in the past that if you disturb the yogurt before it is chilled, it will not be as thick. But maybe it's different if you're going to be straining it anyway? I have no idea what I'm doing.  I will have some yogurt in the morning though that I can experiment on. Getting tired of runny yogurt, we are.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I chill it first, then strain in large coffee filters.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Chilled then strained, and it turned out great! A little lumpy, but that just means it needs more stirring. Yay!


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

I pour it straight into a colander lined with a paper towel and put the whole thing in the fridge. It chills and strains at the same time. I just make a quart at a time though. It's good and thick! I have never chilled first. Might have to try it.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

hurryiml8 said:


> I pour it straight into a colander lined with a paper towel and put the whole thing in the fridge. It chills and strains at the same time. I just make a quart at a time though. It's good and thick! I have never chilled first. Might have to try it.


I do mine this way also!


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

hurryiml8 said:


> I pour it straight into a colander lined with a paper towel and put the whole thing in the fridge. It chills and strains at the same time. I just make a quart at a time though. It's good and thick! I have never chilled first. Might have to try it.


This is also how I make my Greek yogurt. The longer you strain it the thicker it becomes (like yogurt cheese).


----------

